# Fred Whitton



## fuji-stu (11 Mar 2012)

Hi all, is anyone else here taking part in this event this year? I live in the area but its my first propper road event and def the biggest! any tips on training?


----------



## Nearly there (11 Mar 2012)

Practice going over those passes especially wrynose and hardknott  good luck I wish I was fit enough to tackle this ride


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (11 Mar 2012)

This book is highly recommended.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Mar 2012)

I ventured up Hardknott, Wrynose and Kirkstone last year on a Coast To Coast trip, they are without question, the hardest but most satisfying stretches of road I have ever ridden. The only way to attack Hardknott is steady but sure, don't burn yourself out driving up the first stretch of 30% you come to, keep it ticking over, have a breather on the middle section that 'flattens out' slightly (10% or so I think it was) then focus for the beast of a kick in the final third.
The best advice on training I can give you is keep it regular and scheduled. Have at least 2 rest days per week to give your body a chance at recovering. Mix it up with short sharp blasts (10 milers or so at full tilt) and long steady rides at evenings or weekends. Pay attention to your nutrition, depending what goes in can greatly affect the results.

Most of all enjoy your Freddy!!!


----------



## VamP (15 Mar 2012)

And congrats on getting a place, I understand it's massively oversubscribed.

Enjoy!


----------



## PpPete (15 Mar 2012)

For anyone who may have missed out on a place...I'd recommend the 85 mile version of the Chris Walker Cycle Challenge. Similar(ish) route to the Fred, but misses out the Newlands/Whinlatter loop, and takes a short-cut to include the infamous "Struggle" on the Kirkstone. Done it twice and one day I'll manage to ride up Harknott.


----------



## e-rider (15 Mar 2012)

This must be a seriously tough event. Training will very much depend on how fit you are already and if you want to complete the ride in a certain time or simply just survive it!

I would suggest having suitably low gears if you are not a lean racing snake, and then just ride plenty of miles with some good climbing too.


----------



## e-rider (15 Mar 2012)

PpPete said:


> For anyone who may have missed out on a place...I'd recommend the 85 mile version of the Chris Walker Cycle Challenge. Similar(ish) route to the Fred, but misses out the Newlands/Whinlatter loop, and takes a short-cut to include the infamous "Struggle" on the Kirkstone. Done it twice and one day I'll manage to ride up Harknott.


 
And for anyone down south, the Somerset hills gran fondo offers 112 miles and plenty of climbs - perhaps not quite as hard as Fred but still a tough ride and a good challenge


----------



## Ajay (15 Mar 2012)

There's also the "four seasons" do-it-yourself version for those not able to get on the event.
http://www.fredwhittonchallenge.org.uk/fourseasons.php


----------



## screenman (15 Mar 2012)

If you are even slightly overweight there will be huge benefits in losing some of it, carefully.


----------



## fuji-stu (15 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the comments, I am training on my standard winter steed and will be doing the event on my cr1 compact to give me best chance on the passes, my main concern is that I havnt been able to maintain a good level of fitness over dec Jan and feb after breaking a big toe then getting a lung infection do I guess it's s case of balancing some goof training without pushing too hard and over doing it


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Mar 2012)

PpPete said:


> to include the infamous "Struggle" on the Kirkstone


 
This is one hell of a good climb isn't it. Which part did you find toughest, the first section from the mini roundabout or the last few hairpins?


----------



## fuji-stu (15 Mar 2012)

It certainly lives up to it's name!


----------



## PpPete (16 Mar 2012)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> This is one hell of a good climb isn't it. Which part did you find toughest, the first section from the mini roundabout or the last few hairpins?


 
The toughest part for me was having the sweat pouring down into my eyes and blinding me.


----------



## fuji-stu (21 Mar 2012)

Well managed 77 mile today including hardknott and wrynoes, stopped twice going up hardknott but didn't get off the bike, cleared wrynoes and am now recovering


----------



## Garz (4 Apr 2012)

At the weekend a guy rode up to me on an ascent of Rivington with his shiny new bike (and toys) who was training for the FW. He was doing it with his brother and was a nice chap so didnt mind sharing any tips as we rode up.

Not sure I would want to do it unless I had put in some serious preparation.


----------



## Garz (4 Apr 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> Well managed 77 mile today including hardknott and wrynoes, stopped twice going up hardknott but didn't get off the bike, cleared wrynoes and am now recovering


 
Been up the wrynose twice, it's the descent that's pretty scarey - even worse in the wet!


----------



## PpPete (4 Apr 2012)

There is one left hander on the way down the Hardknott (going eastwards like the FW) which in the wet is close to impossible. You just can't get your speed down enough without locking up road tyres... fortunately there is a little crag, and a grassy slope leading up to it, on the outside of the bend, so rather than going sideways on the bend - and likely picking up road rash, just carry on straight, up the slope, and either roll back down, or collapse inelegantly on the grass.... assumign there are no cars coming of course.
Last time I was there some pillock in Volvo decided to be kind and let me come down.... but he stopped in my "run out zone". Fortunately it was dry that day and I got round the bend with the butttocks firmly clenched.


----------



## mcshroom (4 Apr 2012)

That's why I don't venture over those passes very often (read at all so far with a bike). I'm not worried about the going up but rather about the control on the way down.


----------



## fuji-stu (6 Apr 2012)

Even walking down in the wet ain't fun in Hardknott , getting some decent hill training and milage in now there's plenty of 25% hills to go at round here lol


----------



## fuji-stu (29 Apr 2012)

Quick update, ive now done two 100 plus mile training rides and plan to do another on wednesay, ive thrown in days in between of hill bashing, up red bank at grasmere then blea tarn and wynos and hardknott and back again so hopefully im on the way to being able to finish the event anyway!


----------



## Garz (29 Apr 2012)

Sounds like your well on course stu! Were any of those brutes done in today's conditions?


----------



## fuji-stu (29 Apr 2012)

Ha ha no I was suppose to go out and do some hills tonight but bottled out its been blowing a gale here, I'm mountain biking tomorrow night so I'll try and make up for it then


----------



## fuji-stu (13 May 2012)

Well I've survived the Fred Whitton challenge completed in 8.04 which I was happy with given the annoying strong winds! Also rode over hardknott
Which was a bonus all in all a great event and great day


----------



## Edge705 (13 May 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> Well I've survived the Fred Whitton challenge completed in 8.04 which I was happy with given the annoying strong winds! Also rode over hardknott
> Which was a bonus all in all a great event and great day


 
Thats amazing going Stu I cant imagine hardknott with hundred miles in the legs and in 8 hrs thats some going well done


----------



## mcshroom (13 May 2012)

Well done!

I passed the peleton on the A66 near Threlkeld while driving home from York this morning and it was a bit windy out there.


----------



## Garz (13 May 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> Well I've survived the Fred Whitton challenge completed in 8.04 which I was happy with given the annoying strong winds! Also rode over hardknott
> Which was a bonus all in all a great event and great day


 
Very good time that Stu, especially with todays strong winds! 

I was riding round the trough of bowland today and thought it was pretty gusty taking the temperature below what it reads as a high.


----------



## Farky (13 May 2012)

Very well done, toughest sportive in the UK for sure and that's a very good time!!


----------



## Nearly there (14 May 2012)

well done stu i notice 1370 out of 1700 riders managed to finished yesterday


----------



## Garz (14 May 2012)

Wonder if the guy I met the other week finished it, I wouldn't say he flew up rivington so hope the training got him round!


----------

